# c'est ... que de + infinitif / que de ne pas....



## Kukuzita

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

Est-ce que vous pourriez m'indiquer svp quel est le sens de "de pouvoir" dans ce dialogue? Comment le traduiriez-vous en espagnol?

Il n'y a rien.
C'est une innovation regrettable
que de pouvoir, simplement,
par la volonté politique, dire :
"Non. Ces affiches, on ne les veut pas."

Merci à l'avance et bonne journée!
Kukuzita


----------



## sudexpress

(Me estân fallando las tildes con este teclado - lo arreglo en unas horas)

Podrïas marcar los los guiones del diâlogo? De ese modo podrîamos saber dônde acaba y dônde empieza la intervenciôn de cada uno y contestarte con mâs seguridad. 

Parece que lo que buscas es saber que significa "que du pouvoir". Podrîa traducirse por "sôlo poder". 

Saludos.
Sudex


----------



## Kukuzita

Muchas gracias por la pronta respuesta.  No escribí los  guiones de diálogo ya que todo el texto pertenece al mismo interlocutor: 

Il n'y a rien. C'est une innovation regrettable que de pouvoir, simplement, par la volonté politique, dire : "Non. Ces affiches, on ne les veut pas."
 
Lo que necesitaría saber es el sentido de " de pouvoir" en este contexto. 

Desde ya muchas gracias por la valiosa ayuda. 

Kukuzita


----------



## Paquita

C'est une innovation regrettable
que de pouvoir, simplement,
par la volonté politique, dire

El "que" es forma literaria después de "c'est" y "pouvoir dire" es atributo de "c'" pero el infinitivo va precedido por "de" igual que " j'ai décidé de/ il est bon de/ je regrette de/ ..."

poder decir...es una innovación ...

(He cambiado el título para futuras búsquedas)

Puedes consultar un hilo un poco parecido en el foro de francés:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=550254
a partir del post #6


----------



## Kukuzita

¡gracias totales!


----------



## Maupassant

*Nueva pregunta
*​
Hola amigos,

no tengo ni idea de cómo traducir esta construcción "C'est bien.. que de..."

Contexto: la frase pertenece a un blog.

Frase: C'est bien l'objectif de mon blog que de pouvoir visiter l'univers que l'on souhaite partager avec moi !


Mi traducción (la intuyo pues no tengo ni idea): Es claramente el objetivo de mi blog poder visitar...

¿Alguien me ayuda?

Millones de gracias.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

_Que de _refuerza la idea primera, nada más.
L'objectif de mon blog, c'est de...
C'est bien l'objectif de mon blog que de...
Tu intuición es correcta.


----------



## Maupassant

Gracias Juan Jacobo


----------



## willg

*Nueva pregunta*
*hilos unidos*​
Bonjour a tous!!! 

je voulais vous demander le sens de "que de" dans cette phrase!

"ce n'est pas parler québécois que de faire des fautes de français"  

Merci!


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Es coloquial y significa: "hacer faltas de francés no es hablar quebequés"


----------



## willg

pero el "que de" c traduciría como?


----------



## Paquita

willg said:


> *P*ero el "que de" *¿* c *se* traduciría c*ó*mo?



No se traduce...

Por favor, respeta la ortografía de tu idioma materno (regla 11)

Paquita (mod)


----------



## willg

Gracias, pero todavia no logro entender el significado de  "que de."


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,


willg said:


> Gracias, pero todavia no logro entender el significado de  "que de."


No tiene significado especial... tan solo una manera literaria de hablar como ya se ha dicho ("posts" 4 y 7).

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Ascasubi

Tengo problermas con la última frase:

L’ensemble constitué par Lamy (1979a), qui a le mérite de rapprocher  travail sur la langue et travail sur l’identité, se pose exclusivement  le problème de la langue comme facteur causal de structuration des  sociétés ; mais c’est s’exposer à de graves erreurs de raisonnement  que de ne pas prendre en compte le rôle du langage comme facteur de  structuration des individus. 
(Marcellesi, Guespin: Pour la glottopolitique) - http://www.univ-rouen.fr/dyalang/glottopol/telecharger/numero_1/arcglottopolitique.pdf

Pero es exponerse a graves errores de razonamiento (el) no tomar en cuenta el rol del lenguaje como factor de estructuración de los individuos

Así está bien?


----------



## Marie3933

Ascasubi said:


> Pero es exponerse a graves errores de razonamiento (el) no tomar en cuenta el rol del lenguaje como factor de estructuración de los individuos


Perfecto!
Nota: en España, se diría "el papel" (en vez del neologismo? extranjerismo? 'rol', pero tampoco soy nativa!)


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Marie3933 said:


> Nota: en España, se diría "el papel" (en vez del neologismo? extranjerismo? 'rol', pero tampoco soy nativa!)


 
Sí, por el amor de Dios, existiendo papel, ¿para qué poner el francesísimo y torturado _rôle_?


----------



## moi_mamimi

Bonsoir,

Lors d'une émission à la télé j'ai entedu cette expression:

"C'est un immense honneur pour les militaires que d'être de cette parade" J'arrive à saisir le sens "[...]estar en este desfile" par contre je n'arrive pas à comprendre le pourquoi de "que d'être" pourrait-on dire simplement "d'être" et puis "d'être de" et pas "d'être à" 

Merci


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Hola moi_mamimi.
Interpreto este «être de» no como «estar en» sino como «ser parte / formar parte de».
Saludos,

León


----------



## janpol

... que de...
Il y a là un gallicisme que l'on n'analyse pas : c'est... qui... / c'est que/ c'est dont/ c'est que de/ etc...
Son rôle : mettre un élément d'un phrase en relief : 
je l'ai rencontré hier > c'est lui que j'ai rencontré hier
c'est lui qui m'a invité à boire un verre
c'est un immense honneur pour les militaires que d'être invités à cette parade >> être invités à cette parade est un immense honneur pour les militaires.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

*Nueva pregunta*​
Hola, amigos.
Tengo una inquietud con respecto a un pasaje de Victor Delbos ("Les conceptions de l'histoire de la philosophie", en: _Revue de métaphysique, _1917, p. 381).
La idea de la que se trata es que, así como la historia del arte educa el gusto, la historia de la filosofía educa el sentido filosófico.​En ese contexto, Delbos afirma:
"C'est souvent, au moins chez nous, le défaut de celui qui, même avec une valeur ou des connaissances scientifiques éminentes, se mêle un jour de philosopher -de philosopher même sur ce qu'il sait- que de superposer, à des notions scientifiques précises, des notions philosophiques extrêmement vagues, par ignorance des précisions qu'ont reçues ces notions au cours de l'histoire".
La idea es muy clara en general, sólo me genera algo de duda el "que de...". Mi intento es éste:
"Éste suele ser, al menos entre nosotros, el defecto de aquel que, incluso con un talento o conocimientos científicos eminentes, se pone un día _a filosofar_ -a filosofar incluso sobre lo que sabe- _como a superponer... _etc.".
¿Lo estoy interpretando correctamente?
Gracias desde ya,

León


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Hay que reconocer, *León*, que la frase es bastante enrevesada. Llega un momento en el que casi se pierde la noción de causalidad... Yo, cuando me encuentro con frases así, para entenderlas mejor suelo intentar separar el grano de la paja.

Así, con permiso de mi tocayo Delbos, una vez ejecutada la operación limpieza, me encuentro con esto:

"C'est souvent le défaut de celui qui se mêle un jour de philosopher *que de superposer* des notions philosophiques extrêmement vagues".

Si aplico, con tu permiso, la misma operación a tu versión, quedaría:

"Este suele ser el defecto de aquel que se pone un día a filosofar *como a superponer*_... _etc.".

Y las preguntas serían: ¿estoy diciendo lo mismo? ¿me gusta cómo lo digo?

Yo diría:

"Éste suele ser el defecto de aquel que se pone un día a filosofar *y superpone*_... _etc.".


----------



## Paquita

Si me permites, Víctor, voy a limpiar tu limpieza parcial...
"C'est souvent, au moins chez nous, le défaut de celui qui, même avec une valeur ou des connaissances scientifiques éminentes, se mêle un jour de philosopher -de philosopher même sur ce qu'il sait- que de superposer, à des notions scientifiques précises, des notions philosophiques extrêmement vagues, par ignorance des précisions qu'ont reçues ces notions au cours de l'histoire".

El defecto frecuente de aquel que... es superponer...
No pondría ni "y" ni "como" ni nada porque antes de  "que de" no hay un primer elemento sino incisos (lo que taché)

Ahora cómo encajarlo en el resto de la frase es algo que dejo a la sagacidad de León


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Paquita said:


> Si me permites, Víctor, voy a limpiar tu limpieza parcial...
> "C'est souvent, au moins chez nous, le défaut de celui qui, même avec une valeur ou des connaissances scientifiques éminentes, se mêle un jour de philosopher -de philosopher même sur ce qu'il sait- que de superposer, à des notions scientifiques précises, des notions philosophiques extrêmement vagues, par ignorance des précisions qu'ont reçues ces notions au cours de l'histoire".


Bueno, veo que salvo haber dejado el final completo de la frase, tu _limpieza _es idéntica a la mía... 



Paquita said:


> No pondría ni "y" ni "como" ni nada porque antes de  "que de" no hay un primer elemento sino incisos (lo que taché)


 De lo de "ni nada", yo no estaría tan seguro...


----------



## Paquita

Mi punto de vista (que en absoluto te obligo a compartir )

Pongamos que "celui qui se mêle un jour de philosopher"se llame Trucmuche..
La frase troncada quedaría así:
"C'est souvent le défaut de Trucmuche que de superposer..."
Si lo contemplamos así, sobra el "y".


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Paquita said:


> Mi punto de vista (que en absoluto te obligo a compartir )





Paquita said:


> Pongamos que "celui qui se mêle un jour de philosopher"se llame Trucmuche..
> La frase troncada quedaría así:
> "C'est souvent le défaut de Trucmuche que de superposer..."
> Si lo contemplamos así, sobra el "y".


Demasiado truncada para mi gusto...

Para partir sobre una misma base, habría que completarla un poco más:

"_C'est souvent le défaut de Trucmuche, qui se mêle un jour de philosopher, que de superposer des notions philosophiques extrêmement vague_s".

¿Cómo la traducirías?

(León, un poco de paciencia: estamos trabajando para ti)


----------



## Paquita

*Post 6  confirmado por post 7*
C'est bien l'objectif de mon blog que de pouvoir visiter l'univers que l'on souhaite partager avec moi
 Es claramente el objetivo de mi blog poder visitar
----
*post 9*
ce n'est pas parler québécois que de faire des fautes de français
*post 10*
"hacer faltas de francés no es hablar quebequés"
----
*post 15 confirmado por post16*
c’est s’exposer à de graves erreurs de raisonnement que de ne pas prendre en compte le rôle du langage
es exponerse a graves errores de razonamiento (el) no tomar en cuenta el rol del lenguaje
---
sin olvidar (modestamente):
Post 1
C'est une innovation regrettable que de pouvoir, simplement, par la volonté politique, dire
post 4 
poder decir...es una innovación

===>>>> El defecto frecuente de aquel que... es superponer... (post 24 )
o
Es el defecto de aquel... (el) presuponer...

Y dejamos que León elija entre la opción traducción literal que respete lo enrevesado de la frase o una adaptación más fácil de entender


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Víctor Pérez said:


> (León, un poco de paciencia: estamos trabajando para ti)


¡Y qué bien...! ¡Muchísimas gracias, de corazón! Era realmente difícil.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Paquita said:


> *Post 6  confirmado por post 7*
> C'est bien l'objectif de mon blog que de pouvoir visiter l'univers que l'on souhaite partager avec moi
> Es claramente el objetivo de mi blog poder visitar
> ----
> *post 9*
> ce n'est pas parler québécois que de faire des fautes de français
> *post 10*
> "hacer faltas de francés no es hablar quebequés"
> ----
> *post 15 confirmado por post16*
> c’est s’exposer à de graves erreurs de raisonnement que de ne pas prendre en compte le rôle du langage
> es exponerse a graves errores de razonamiento (el) no tomar en cuenta el rol del lenguaje
> ---
> sin olvidar (modestamente):
> Post 1
> C'est une innovation regrettable que de pouvoir, simplement, par la volonté politique, dire
> post 4
> poder decir...es una innovación
> 
> ===>>>> El defecto frecuente de aquel que... es superponer... (post 24 )
> o
> Es el defecto de aquel... (el) presuponer...
> 
> Y dejamos que León elija entre la opción traducción literal que respete lo enrevesado de la frase o una adaptación más fácil de entender


Lo siento, *Paquita*, pero creo que tus ejemplos, cuyas traducciones son muy válidas, no me sirven porque ninguno tiene, como en la frase de *León*, una *subordinada:*

"C'est souvent le défaut de celui *qui se mêle* *un jour de philosophe**r* que de superposer des notions philosophiques extrêmement vagues".

Esa subordinada es la que, en mi opinión, provoca la dificultad (y nuestro triste desacuerdo...).

*Distinto sería que la frase dijese*:

"_C'est souvent le défaut de Trucmuche que de superposer des notions philosophiques extrêmement vagues_".

Cuya traducción podría ser, en efecto:

_"El defecto de Fulanito suele ser superponer nociones filosóficas extremadamente imprecisas". _


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

De subordinadas entiendo algo...
Veamos. La oración "post-limpieza" es:
"C'est souvent... le défaut *de celui qui*... *se mêle un jour de philosopher*... que de superposer... etc."
Se trata de una subordinada sustantiva que constituye el término de un modificador indirecto de "défaut". Por lo tanto, podríamos reescribirla...
"C'est souvent... le défaut *du philosophe débutant*... que de superposer...".  ("El defecto *del filósofo principiante *suele ser superponer...").
Yo hasta acá tengo:
“*A menudo*, al menos entre nosotros, *el defecto de aquel que*, incluso con un talento o conocimientos científicos eminentes, *se pone un día a filosofar* –a filosofar incluso sobre lo que sabe– *es el de superponer*, a nociones científicas precisas, nociones filosóficas sumamente vagas...".
¡Hermoso texto, gracias una vez más por su ayuda y su participación...!


----------

